# il fait / il y a du soleil



## petitprince

This is a question for the natives. I teach French at a university in the States and a French colleague of mine swears that no native French person uses the expression "Il fait du soleil." Rather, he claims that "Il y a du soleil" is preferred. Not being French, I am curious if this is really the case. Is "il fait" outdated or was it ever used? I hate to teach the students something démodé...

Thanks.


----------



## SwissPete

Il fait froid.
Il fait chaud.

Il y a du soleil.
Il y a du brouillard.

Il pleut.
Il neige.

That's the way I would say it.


----------



## Oubekhet

Hi!
 "Il y a du soleil" is indeed the correct expression.

 Some people say "Il fait du soleil" but to me it's rather a mix of "il y a du soleil" and "il fait beau".

 I also heard "Il fait soleil", which is somewhat poetic.


----------



## petitprince

Have you ever heard "Il fait du soleil" or is this just something our books have made up? We teach plenty of outdated things; I'm just surprised that so many texts use "Il fait" since no one seems to use it.


----------



## Oubekhet

I did hear "Il fait du soleil", but I can't tell whether this was the expression used before, which went out of use, or it appeared as a mix of two existing expressions. I'd say the latter, though.
If your students use it in France, they run the risk to be told that it's not "standard" or "correct" French... particularly if it's written


----------



## Kotava

Par chez moi, on dit : "il fait beau", "il fait soleil", "il fait grand soleil".


----------



## itka

_"Il fait soleil"_ is correct but not "il fait du soleil".


----------



## Nicomon

I say : _Il fait soleil / Il fait un beau soleil_ 

I hardly ever say _Il y a du soleil_. Except perhaps in a sentence like (just for the sake of example) : _Il y a du/un peu de soleil, mais_ _le ciel n'est pas tout bleu. _

But I agree that _Il fait *du* soleil_ is incorrect.


----------



## frognsausage

I've recently qualified as a teacher of French in the UK. I'm making some resources and I want to get the weather phrases correct and get some cards laminated but I'm confused by all the debate!

In the UK, they seem to teach "il fait du soleil". It's in the majority of textbooks, revision guides and on various websites such as: http://french.about.com/library/begin/bl_weather.htm . I understand these may not have been written by a native - not saying they're right - just stating a fact.

This one seems to be fairly repectable too: http://www.larousse.com/en/dictionnaires/francais/soleil/difficulte


According to this, the correct phrase is "il fait du soleil".

The answer here http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070727192622AA7XzVU by "Wise OWL" was interesting, "_The rule in France is extremely simple and clear cut. All descriptions  of weather start with "Il fait" except those that involve water in its  natural state or frozen_." It's a shame he didn't reference his source.

Any further comments on this topic - I want to get these cards laminated!


----------



## SBcavalière

Even the BBC Ma France, which one would think correct, says: http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/french/lj/language_notes/il_fait.shtmlTo say it's sunny or it's windy, you can add the word du, 'some' - il fait (du) soleil, it's sunny, and il fait du vent, it's windy, although Il y a du soleil or il y a du vent are more commonly used. 


Il fait (du) soleil
Il fait du vent  It's sunny
It's windy


Can all of these resources truly be wrong?


----------



## lucas-sp

The rule about "water in its natural state" can't be right, because you'd say "Il fait du brouillard" and "Il fait des nuages" (or "Il fait nuageux," that's true). Or is water vapor some unnatural construction of man and machine?

I was definitely taught "Il fait *du* soleil" back when we first did weather in elementary school. However, after having been in my share of conversations about the weather, I would naturally say "Il fait soleil." So I'm not surprised to learn a) that French teachers themselves are confused as to why textbooks push "Il fait du soleil" and b) that it's not considered right by some French speakers. (Although Larousse claims that faire du soleil and faire soleil are both right: http://www.larousse.com/en/dictionnaires/francais/soleil/difficulte)

I wonder if this is because the textbooks want to introduce students to the "de" compounds so they favor a construction that includes "du"?


----------



## Marie3933

Comme Larousse, le Robert enregistre les 2 formules avec "il fait" :





> Il fait soleil, du soleil, beau temps (➙ ensoleillement,  insolation).


Le TLFi aussi :





> _Empl. impers._ _Il fait (du) soleil._ Il fait beau, le temps est ensoleillé. _Demain il fera du soleil_ (Murger, _Scènes vie boh._, 1851, p. 224). _Vieilles cherchant du pissenlit. Comme il fait soleil, sur leur tête elles ont mis un journal_ (Renard, _Journal_, 1901, p. 650). _Il fait grand soleil._ Il fait un temps superbe. _Le lendemain tout était clair et rose, il faisait grand soleil_ (Jouve, _Scène capit._, 1935, p. 236). _Il fait trop (un peu etc.) de soleil._ Le temps est trop (un peu etc.) ensoleillé. _Il a fait aujourd'hui un peu de soleil_ (Hugo, _Corresp._, 1865, p. 489).     _Il n'y a pas de soleil._ Le temps est couvert. _Il n'y a pas de soleil, mais il ne pleut pas_ (Simenon, _Vac. Maigret_, 1948, p. 141).


Quant à l'Académie :





> _Il fait du soleil, _Le soleil n'est caché par aucun nuage. _Il fait trop de soleil, _Le soleil est trop ardent.


Et personnellement, j'ai toujours entendu les 2 tours (il y a / il fait).
Vu la réaction de quelques locuteurs natifs qui jugent le second incorrect, il faut croire que ce tour est inusité dans certaines régions.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Hum, question de région ou d'âge ?


----------



## lucas-sp

Well, it does seem that Renard and Jouve are 20th-century, while Murger (the only hard-line "du soleil" guy) is pre-20th-c. Perhaps it's an outmoded phrase...

... based on the super-scientific results of my survey of the six or seven examples given above!


----------



## Nicomon

Disons donc : _La journée est ensoleillée _ou bien _le soleil brille / est au rendez-vous_. 
Y'en a plus, de problème.  

N'en déplaise à l'Académie, je continue de ne pas aimer le son de : _Il fait du soleil_... qui n'est pas du tout courant à Montréal. 

Je ne dis pas non plus : _Il fait du vent_. 
Je dis : _Il y a du vent/un peu de vent/beaucoup de vent_ ou (mais ça, je crois que c'est un usage québécois) _il vente (un peu, fort, etc.)_

Comme je l'ai écrit plus haut, je dis « _fait + un _» si j'ajoute une adjectif. 
Par exemple :_ Il fait un beau soleil / un soleil radieux / un vent à (d)écorner les bœufs._


----------



## beenni

En tout cas, Larousse mentionne ces *difficultés* reliées à l'emploi du mot _soleil _:

< _Faire du soleil, faire soleil_. Les deux expressions s'emploient pour signifier que le soleil brille, qu'il n'est caché par aucun nuage :_ il fait du soleil ; il fait soleil, il fait grand soleil_. >

Read more at http://www.larousse.com/en/dictionnaires/francais/soleil/difficulte


----------



## Chimel

Pour moi, ce qu'on dit si le soleil brille dans un ciel bleu, c'est : "il fait beau" !

On peut aussi dire "il y a du soleil", mais plus souvent pour décrire une situation particulière, me semble-t-il: "Venez, il y a du soleil sur la terrasse" - "Le matin, il faisait gris, mais après il y a eu du soleil" (ce qui ne veut pas vraiment dire qu'il a fait beau...).

"Il fait soleil": plus rare, un peu "poétique", comme quelqu'un l'a dit. "Il fait du soleil": se dit très peu, par ici en tout cas, n'en déplaise à Larousse ou à l'Académie


----------



## Piloo

I would say "il y a du soleil" and I would say the same thing if I was talking about the wind "il y a beaucoup de vent".

I woudn't say "il fait du soleil". I would only say it about the wind : "Il fait du vent", "il fait vraiment beaucoup de vent"

"Il fait soleil" sounds nicer. It's almost romantic.


----------



## petit1

Chanson de Michel Fugain:
" *Y a du soleil* *dans les flaques d'eau* ...".

Je dis souvent: "*Il fait soleil*" mais jamais "*il fait du soleil*".
Et à ma voisine très âgée: "_Vous devriez sortir un peu aujourd'hui, Mme XXX, *il y a du soleil*. Profitez-en_!"


----------



## olivierLefranc78

For brevity in order petitprince easily understand :
"Il fait soleil" (il fait beau) = I see that the sun is shinning.
"Il y a du soleil", "il fait un peu de soleil" (very familiar) : weather is cloudy, but some sun rays are passing through.
Avoid "il fait du soleil", bad French...


----------



## Nicomon

beenni a réanimé un fil que petitprince a ouvert en 2009... je ne sais pas si petitprince fréquente encore ce forum.  

Je suis quand même étonnée de lire que certains trouvent « poétique » de dire : _il fait soleil._
Pour moi, c'est tout ce qu'il y a de plus banal.  Ce l'est presque autant que de dire _il fait beau.
_
Je dirais même_ il fait un peu soleil _(sans « de »), si le soleil est timide.   
Avec _de, _je dis  (rarement) _ il y a du/un peu de soleil.  _

Mais j'ai de la suite dans les idées, moi.   Je ne dis pas plus_ il fait du vent _que _il fait du soleil.  _


----------



## Mireille Jones

Il fait du soleil est incorrect.

Je crois qu'il suffit de se tourner vers la grammaire pour expliquer tout cela:

Il fait + adjectif
Il y a + nom (avec partitif)
Il+ verbe 

Il fait ensoleillé 
Il y a du soleil 

Il fait pluvieux
Il y a de la pluie 
Il pleut 

Il fait venteux
Il y a du vent
Il vente

Bien sûr, certaines expressions sont favorisées dans la vie de tous les jours.

C'est ainsi que je l'explique à mes élèves, malgré les nombreuses erreurs dans les manuels d'apprentissage.


----------



## petit1

Eh bien , pour moi, "_il fait ensoleillé / pluvieux / venteux_" ne se disent pas. La grammaire ne suffit pas à tout expliquer, il y a aussi l'usage.


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne suis pas portée non plus à dire _il fait ensoleillé / pluvieux / venteux_.  Avec ces adjectifs, je dis :  _La journée est / Le temps est...
_
Je me cite :





> Disons donc : _La journée est ensoleillée _ou bien _le soleil brille / est au rendez-vous_.
> Y'en a plus, de problème.


 En passant,  bienvenue sur le forum,  Mireille Jones.


----------



## Jaykew

Bonjour,

En tant que locuteur natif, je valide l'expression "il fait soleil".  Si j'ajoute un adjectif, il faut aussi l'article indéfini "un": "Il fait un grand / beau soleil aujourd'hui."

"Il y a du soleil" est correct aussi. "Il y a un peu de soleil aujourd'hui, ça fait plaisir!"

"Il fait _du_ soleil" est un peu étrange à mon oreille, sans être choquant. ça se dit peut-être par endroits.

Pour utiliser "ensoleillé", il faut l'accompagner du mot "temps": "le temps est ensoleillée aujourd'hui."

Ou encore: "Par une belle journée ensoleillée, nous décidâmes d'aller pique-niquer en bord de mer." (style littéraire; récit, etc.)


----------



## joelooc

Mise au point régionale: par chez moi il est tellement normal que le soleil soit là qu'on n'en parle qu'exceptionnellement; on ne dit _*jamais*_ _il fait *du* soleil_, très rarement _il fait soleil_; on dit "ça tape aujourd'hui" ou " 'y a un sacré cagnard" quant à la pluie on en parle même pas.


----------



## k@t

Mireille Jones said:


> Il fait du soleil est incorrect.


Ben non, voir le post #13 ci-dessus.
On trouve d’ailleurs cette tournure dans des ouvrages récents, cependant, si au XVIII et XIXe elle était dans la littérature plus fréquente que la forme sans article, de nos jours, c’est cette dernière tournure qui a en effet la faveur.


----------



## Hildy1

The Ngram for "il fait soleil", "il fait du soleil" and "il y a du soleil" is interesting.
Google Ngram Viewer


----------



## petit1

Je n'arrive pas à concevoir les adjectifs "pluvieux, venteux ou ensoleillé" utilisés autrement qu'épithète  ou attribut d'un nom.
- Ce coteau est venteux . (attribut=)
- Nous habitons dans une région ensoleillée. (épithète)


----------



## Jaykew

D'accord avec toi, petit1.


----------



## petit1

Merci de ton soutien, Jaykew.


----------



## jekoh

_Il fait du soleil_ est correct. Cessons de considérer comme « incorrect » tout ce qu'on ne dit pas nous-mêmes, surtout quand on prétend enseigner.


----------

